# First real post (my stash + first gold gram)



## variable (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys!
I've been silence for about 3 months after registering reading + learning. Just wanted to share some pics; first real post & hopefully this works. My first gram is from memory fingers (AP). Later dropped with smb from HCL+CL. Second picture of my sulfuric cell in progress.


----------



## variable (Jul 16, 2012)

And oh year this gram was cooked in a potato.


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 16, 2012)

variable said:


> And oh year this gram was cooked in a potato.




I must have missed that in Hoke's or is there an updated version available? :lol: 

Your attitude of reading and learning over the last three months is to be applauded, getting yourself a basic understanding is encouraged, anything that you are struggling with we are here to help you, now that you have shown your willingness to do your part.


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 16, 2012)

Very cool, nice CPU's - eBay? Can I ask what price you averaged per CPU?


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 16, 2012)

LOOOOKING GOOD!!! 8) 

Take care & be safe!
Phil


----------



## variable (Jul 16, 2012)

BAMGOLD said:


> Very cool, nice CPU's - eBay? Can I ask what price you averaged per CPU?



Yeah Bamgold some CPUs were free. The rest I got from eBay. Can't say making alot of money since chemicals are expensive. $30 ship?


----------



## nickvc (Jul 17, 2012)

The biggest challenge for many members is sourcing materials that are worth processing. Buying from e bay seems not to be the way forward as prices are frequently well over any values that can be recovered but at least if your buying only small amounts you won't get too big a hosing while you learn.
We have several members who post on how to find and source materials and this needs to be adressed by any new members who don't have materials at hand to process, few make big bucks from e scrap if time, equipment, chemicals and materials are calculated into the costs, ,most aim for a break-even to small profit area at least as to actual costs excluding time which for a hobby can't be bad, advice on what to pay is freely given here and several large buyers post rates they pay for various items so base your buying on them, don't pay more!


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 17, 2012)

I honestly pay nothing or very little for the computers I get.
Most folks are thrilled that you will haul them away as they
are "in the way" or they don't want to physically take them to
the recycling center. I am happy to provide that service for them.
Learn how to wipe hard drives or show how you will "destroy" them.
This small service eases the fears that most have about giving
their computers away.

The only time I would pay for things is if I know that what I buy
can be sold or processed for a good profit. If the seller is happy with
the price and I am happy with the price, then life is good and
we all part company content. 8)


----------



## variable (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah ebay prices seem to be pretty close to actual gold market price & we're not talking about chemicals yet. I'm always happy to see a computer next to a dumpster at work or my apartment bldg in the city. Theoretically, I could try to provide free removal "service" on craiglist, but i'm not sure I have time for that. Also, would that be stealing market share from some of you guys hehe? :evil:


----------

